# Standing Strong - John MacArthur



## sojourner (May 23, 2015)

This book was lent to me by our pastor's wife... it was my first time to read about Christian's point of view regarding on spiritual warfare, as an unbeliever former Roman Catholic... and movies that portray demons to be over humans. (that's why we get so scared). This book was really helpful.


----------



## yeutter (May 23, 2015)

MacArthur is indeed helpful in dealing with spiritual warfare as a present reality. Unlike many Pentecostals who talk about spiritual warfare, Dr. MacArthur takes us back to the Bible. Ephesians 6:11-12 tells us to "Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of the world, against spiritual wickedness in high places." MacArthur's approach from the Bible stands in sharp contrast with the nonsense we hear from our Romish and Pentecostal friends when they talk about spiritual warfare.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2015)

I also learned that as Christians if we are also indeed true believers... we are untouchables by the evil spirits, but there's an exception if only God permits.


----------

